

Your People - jseliger
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/09/07/your_people.html

======
edw519
_The best way to discover if someone is Your People is absence. If, when they
return, it’s as if they never left, they are Your People._

I have found that this can even be true for people who I've never even met
before.

Ever meet someone and you hit it off so well that it seems like you've known
them forever? This has only happened to me less that a dozen times, but now,
thanks to OP, I finally have an explanation; they are My People.

